# Osprey Savu v. Bontrager Rapid Pack



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

In my ongoing quest to ride packless as much as possible this year, I figured that maybe on those days that I NEED to carry more than one bottle, a tool, a tube, levers, a CO2 cartridge and a CO2 head, I would try a bladder-less hip pack (on the assumption that while not optimal, it may at least be better than lugging a full pack around).

I bought a Bontrager Rapid Pack last weekend after reading some online reviews. Not bad. Minimalist, and expensive AF for what you get, but not bad.

I now see that my local MEC is carrying the Osprey Savu. Same price, but seemingly so much more. 

The question is...is more better?

2 bottles v 1, plus a crapload more storage capacity, and probably a dozen or more features that the ultra-minimalist Bontrager does not have. But again, perhaps the ultra-minimalist design of the Bontrager is superior, given the objective to keep things as light, unobtrusive, and yeah, as minimalist as possible. 

If anyone has either (recognizing that the Savu is a very recent release from Osprey), I would sure appreciate hearing from you before my return window expires on the Bontrager.

Thanks guys.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Ha! I saw a review of this online and am really tempted when I saw the price tag...A great looking hip pack for ~$50??. I might just pull the trigger and order one but would love to here some more feedback too. I like the idea of the dual water botle holders over a bladder pack.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

loren90 said:


> Ha! I saw a review of this online and am really tempted when I saw the price tag...A great looking hip pack for ~$50??. I might just pull the trigger and order one but would love to here some more feedback too. I like the idea of the dual water botle holders over a bladder pack.


Me too. I have so many bladders in my fridge right now. I can't deal with yet another one. I plan to carry a G2 in either the Osprey or the Bontrager.

As for 2 vs 1 bottles, I assume that carrying 1 bottle is far better than 2 in terms of the pack staying put in the chunk, and being as unnoticeable as possible when riding. If 1 bottle is that much better than 2 (recognizing that I can carry a second bottle on my bike and that I generally pre-hydrate like a sonofa b), then the centre position for the bottle on the Bontrager seems to me to be preferable than running 1 bottle in the Osprey off to one side or the other.

Yup. Overthinking it for sure. Whatever. I still have a metric **** tonne of snow here and while I commute on my winter bike daily, it's not the same. I am dreaming constantly of getting out there on the trails.

I am trying to make this the absolute best biking season I have had in the last 25 years. Two new bikes, and a ton of new gear. Plus I have dropped 5 pounds off my already lean frame and may be in the best riding condition of my life. I am so stoked for the season to begin. Just trying to be ready gear-wise. Plus it's fun scouting out all the options.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

mtnbkrmike said:


> in terms of the pack staying put in the chunk,


This. I'm a big Osprey fan but have a hard time fathoming that pack staying put loaded up. At some point strapless hip packs lose their utility.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have now been wearing my Bontrager pack (tags still attached) for about 3 hours in my house, fully loaded with the usual pack contents and a bottle of G2. I can honestly say that I can't even feel it on me. I just checked to see if I had taken the G2 out at some point.

I am going to keep it. I can't imagine anything being any more comfortable, minimalist and non-intrusive than this.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

I think the Bontrager pack will be perfect for short 2-3h ride, enough space for all the important thing, couple of bars and a bottle. For longer days i prefer to have my backpack with extra space for water, food, jacket and so...


----------



## newking (Nov 6, 2007)

I have the Bontrager Rapid Pack. It's somewhat minimalist but that's pretty much the point of using one of these as I use mine on short rides under 90 minutes. I carry a spare tube, multi tool, 2 co2 cartridges, C02 head, master link, car key, phone and some gel in the back pocket.

Interesting to note my full backpack is a Osprey and they make nice quality stuff. For $55 the SAVU seems like a slam dunk.

I think the Bontrager pack with one bottle holder in the CENTER will feel more balanced verses the SAVU with the bottles on the side. If your going to carry water.

I have never actually used the rapid pack for a spare bottle as on short rides one bottle on the bike seems to be enough. My SS bike holds two water bottles. The rapid pack has a sturdy buckle that you can cinch pretty tight to prevent it from slipping down.

It's nice being able to ditch the heavy full backpack. I also alternate the rapid pack with a Outvi Possum. Under seat bag that holds spare tools but not gels/phones etd. Prefer this set up on my SS as there is a lot of unseated climbing and moving up and off the saddle.

https://www.outvi.com/


----------



## cowboy_down (Mar 11, 2019)

Bontrager Rapid Pack looks really nice, being I have not had the opportunity to wear, I can't give a proper send off of approval or dis. A few things as stated above, will this end up fading down the hips on a longer ride? I guess time will tell, as straps wear down, specially if you get this muddy/sandy and wash a lot. 

I use a CP when I train but this year changed over to the Osprey bladder, it is was faster to load and clean, I also like the magnet on it. 

Love to hear how it turns out, and remember all our words be said, it's all about what works best for you.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

The Bontrager is a keeper for me. 

As for water, I only have room for one bottle on any of my bikes. I don't like to ride anything but well populated trails without bear spray, which will go in my cage if I am packless.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

One litre, MAGNUM - ZEFAL


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> One litre, MAGNUM - ZEFAL


Already on it from your earlier post suggesting it. Thanks TB for all the totally rad tips.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It is a lot of bottle and I had to add an improvised inner tube/zip tie strap to keep it in the cage on rough descents. One on the bike and one in the fanny pack = big ride.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Travis Bickle said:


> It is a lot of bottle and I had to add an improvised inner tube/zip tie strap to keep it in the cage on rough descents. One on the bike and one in the fanny pack = big ride.


...it's a hip pack. Just sayin.

:lol:


----------



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> As for 2 vs 1 bottles, I assume that carrying 1 bottle is far better than 2 in terms of the pack staying put in the chunk, and being as unnoticeable as possible when riding. If 1 bottle is that much better than 2 (recognizing that I can carry a second bottle on my bike and that I generally pre-hydrate like a sonofa b), then the centre position for the bottle on the Bontrager seems to me to be preferable than running 1 bottle in the Osprey off to one side or the other.


I have been riding with the Dakine Hot Laps 2L, which has the single bottle holder off to one side (700ml Camelbak Podium). I have taken it over just about every kind of trail, and I tell you I can't tell if the bottle is there, whether it's full or empty. I can't even tell the hip pack is on me in winter time, and actually end up reflexively checking the strap to make sure it's still there. Hip packs are awesome.

I'm currently wondering about Savu vs Seral, but TBH not having to deal with another bladder and the amazing performance I've had out of the Hot Laps already is pushing me towards the Savu (also, it's smaller, and that might keep me from loading it up to much).

Of course this pack might work differently, but my opinion is that you won't notice 0,1 or 2 bottles, regardless of where they are.


----------



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

In case anyone has tried the Savu yet, I am curious whether a backpack can be worn at the same time - while you have 2 bottles in.

My Dakine Hot Laps 2L can be worn with my Platypus Tokul with no discomfort at all (I am 6'2, so there's some room on my back)... I'd love the same flexibility with the Savu.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

mmmiles said:


> In case anyone has tried the Savu yet, I am curious whether a backpack can be worn at the same time - while you have 2 bottles in.
> 
> My Dakine Hot Laps 2L can be worn with my Platypus Tokul with no discomfort at all (I am 6'2, so there's some room on my back)... I'd love the same flexibility with the Savu.


Grrreat user name!


----------



## xseal (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a Osprey bladder pack and Bontrager butt pack. Bontrager is good when I need 2 bottles (1 on bike), but not full bladder. Not as good as nothing on your body, but much cooler than back pack. Would not want two bottles on butt pack. I use bottle on bike, then when empty swap out and put pack bottle on bike.


----------



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

Just got my Osprey Savu, a few thoughts:

It's a really nice pack, fits incredibly well. If you haven't tried a hip pack, you really really should. I recommend the Osprey Savu or the Dakine Hotlaps 2L.


1. At 6'2 I can wear the Savu with 2 bottles and my Platypus Tokul 3L hydration backpack, they don't interfere with each other.

2. The Savu is pretty good, fits very securely (especially around the hips), and easy to tighten.

3. It fights so snugly that it disappears just as well as my Dakine Hotlaps 2L, even though it's quite a bit larger.

4. The bottle holders are a clever, a little over-engineered maybe, but their goal was to get a fit whether you have 0,1 or 2 bottles in there. They collapse fully and the pack fits almost identically whether you have bottles or not (you have to undo 2 button to collapse each bottle holder).

5. The elastic strap is long enough for just about any bottle if you use it as intended (around the bottle body). I prefer strapping it over the mouth piece, which doesn't give you as much flexibility. Fits 610ml Camelbak Podium easily, probably up to 800ml before you would have trouble getting the strap over the mouthpiece.

6. The hip pockets are risky for a phone, given their placement and rigidity (thanks to the snug fit) if you crash. I was hoping to get my phone easily accessible, but they're more at risk of damage in the hip pocket than in my shorts pocket.

7. 1.3L of water is super comfortable on this thing. Just like my Dakine, you don't notice the bottles whether they are full, empty, or not even on the pack.

8. Good zippered main-pocket sizes, nice protection for your phone. I would have preferred a few more internal pockets or stretch loops for organization.

9. Airspeed seems unnecessary given how small this thing is, but I guess why not! More cooling. Worlds away from a backpack.


A few cons:

1. The bottle holder is not elastic. Which is good for longevity (doesn't rely on material that will lose tension over time) but it's bad because it means the bottle holder diameter is somewhat fixed. If your bottle fit is tight, well it will just always be a bit tight, and harder to get the bottle in there. In the end I'm only drinking when I've stopped, so a secure bottle is good, but it's a tiny bit more a struggle to get the bottle back in.

2. There are no elastic loops to hold the front straps in place. What I mean by this is the excess strap (after you've tightened the belt strap) just flops around. This makes no sense to have skipped out on, it just looks sloppier and I stared to notice them flopping around on a ride... although I couldn't actually feel it while I was riding.

3. The "sunglasses" pouch on top should have more padding to it. If your phone or glasses end up in there, they are protected only very slightly from he contents of the larger pocket. Tools and sharp things go in the larger pouch, and it doesn't inspire a ton of confidence. The Dakine Hot Laps has a padded and veloured internal pouch.

4. The lack of internal pocket organizers is not a deal breaker, but I had my setup dialled with my Dakine Hot Laps, and would prefer to be able to organize my pouch and not have things move around.



In the end, this feels like a double size Hot Laps 2L, with more rigid bottle holders (meh), and a bigger but slightly finicky pocket. Super secure fit to your body, like the Hot Laps 2L.

I look forward to some really really long rides with the Savu, but realistically for under 50K my Hot Laps 2L will do just fine.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mmmiles said:


> Just got my Osprey Savu, a few thoughts:
> 
> It's a really nice pack, fits incredibly well. If you haven't tried a hip pack, you really really should. I recommend the Osprey Savu or the Dakine Hotlaps 2L.
> 
> ...


Great write up.

I had both the Bontrager Rapid Pack and the Dakine Hot Laps at the same time so I could A/B them. In my humble opinion, there is no comparison between the two. The only advantage the Dakine had was cost. Kept the Rapid Pack, returned the Dakine.

Others' opinions may differ.


----------



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Great write up.
> 
> I had both the Bontrager Rapid Pack and the Dakine Hot Laps at the same time so I could A/B them. In my humble opinion, there is no comparison between the two. The only advantage the Dakine had was cost. Kept the Rapid Pack, returned the Dakine.
> 
> Others' opinions may differ.


The Hot Laps is very basic - but in the end it has been very comfortable, and just barely holds all my kit for a long ride, pump, tube, bacon strips, wallet, keys, snack and phone. The Hot Laps is also no comparison to the Savu, but the bigger pack does comes with its own compromises.

What did you find better about the Rapid Pack? I assumed I could not get a pump in there, which is one reason I didn't try it.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mmmiles said:


> The Hot Laps is very basic - but in the end it has been very comfortable, and just barely holds all my kit for a long ride, pump, tube, bacon strips, wallet, keys, snack and phone. The Hot Laps is also no comparison to the Savu, but the bigger pack does comes with its own compromises.
> 
> What did you find better about the Rapid Pack? I assumed I could not get a pump in there, which is one reason I didn't try it.


Valid point. The Rapid Pack will not easily hold a pump. I carry CO2 in my Hot Laps Gripper bag, and I have a mini pump strapped to my bottle cage bolts.

I liked the fact that the Rapid Pack seems a little stretchy and conforms perfectly to my hips and lower back. Also, one bottle positioned symmetrically in the middle makes a lot more sense to me comfort and balance-wise, than one off to the side.

The Rapid Pack seems like it was purpose built for biking. The Dakine bag is not much different than something I would expect to see on a hiker. Or urbanite.

Nothing wrong at all with the Dakine. And the one I had was about half the cost of the Bontrager. But in the end, the Bontrager just seemed like a more technically designed and minimalistic pack.

Again, my opinions only.


----------



## mmmiles (Jun 22, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Valid point. The Rapid Pack will not easily hold a pump. I carry CO2 in my Hot Laps Gripper bag, and I have a mini pump strapped to my bottle cage bolts.
> 
> I liked the fact that the Rapid Pack seems a little stretchy and conforms perfectly to my hips and lower back. Also, one bottle positioned symmetrically in the middle makes a lot more sense to me comfort and balance-wise, than one off to the side.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have the gripper as well, but I've had issues with my Crankbrothers Klic pump mounted to my cage when it's really muddy here. Not all pumps would have this problem though. (great pump, too f**king fancy to handle clay)

While centre mounted water bottle sounds intuitive, I am confident you'll find that you can't feel the weight of the bottles while riding... even when they are full (610ml) or empty. It was the most pleasant surprise when I took he Hot Laps out for the first time, and I've used it for 1000km since - the bottle on the side is not an encumbrance at all. So in case in the future you're looking at another hip pack, don't be put off by side-mount.

*** I added a few cons to the Savu review.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mmmiles said:


> Yeah, I have the gripper as well, but I've had issues with my Crankbrothers Klic pump mounted to my cage when it's really muddy here. Not all pumps would have this problem though. (great pump, too f**king fancy to handle clay)
> 
> While centre mounted water bottle sounds intuitive, I am confident you'll find that you can't feel the weight of the bottles while riding... even when they are full (610ml) or empty. It was the most pleasant surprise when I took he Hot Laps out for the first time, and I've used it for 1000km since - the bottle on the side is not an encumbrance at all. So in case in the future you're looking at another hip pack, don't be put off by side-mount.
> 
> *** I added a few cons to the Savu review.


All the Hot Laps stuff is killer. Can't go wrong with any of it.

We live in such a great day and age for biking. I remember when V-brakes were revolutionary. So many awesome choices now for everything. Shitty products are by far the exception now. For bikes, components and accessories, including hip packs. Splitting hairs.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I have both the Rapid and the Savu. Savu -- when loaded with anything close to what it can carry -- chokes you, even when cinched in tight. 

Rapid, even at capacity, does not.

Gave the wife the Savu. Then she tried my Rapid and now she has one, too.

Anyone want to buy a Savu, cheap? 

I use a Topeak Micro Rocket, fits in the Rapid pretty well.


----------



## DirtyDH (Apr 6, 2019)

I really like the idea of riding as light as possible, thats why im carrying a bottle and all the tools & tube on the bike. 

I was looking for a pack to carry couple of bars, second shirt and jacket, plus keys and phone... so i got the Rapid and it served this purpose perfectly for short 2-3h rides. It was comfortable, didnt move and after 10-15min i forgot it was there. 

The only problem im having with the Rapid design (bottle in the middle and two compartments on the sides) is when i'll need a more drink with me and still would like to avoid my backpack (unless it's a long riding day...), since 90% of the time i need my jacket (using the bottle holder for it) with me... thats why im curious to try the Dakine Hot Laps 2L as well, to see if it will be as comfy as the Rapid while having all the above included my jacket in the main compartment plus second bottle on the side... but as long as one bottle is enough, the Rapid is perfect for my needs.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

DirtyDH said:


> I really like the idea of riding as light as possible, thats why im carrying a bottle and all the tools & tube on the bike.
> 
> I was looking for a pack to carry couple of bars, second shirt and jacket, plus keys and phone... so i got the Rapid and it served this purpose perfectly for short 2-3h rides. It was comfortable, didnt move and after 10-15min i forgot it was there.
> 
> The only problem im having with the Rapid design (bottle in the middle and two compartments on the sides) is when i'll need a more drink with me and still would like to avoid my backpack (unless it's a long riding day...), since 90% of the time i need my jacket (using the bottle holder for it) with me... thats why im curious to try the Dakine Hot Laps 2L as well, to see if it will be as comfy as the Rapid while having all the above included my jacket in the main compartment plus second bottle on the side... but as long as one bottle is enough, the Rapid is perfect for my needs.


I guess it depends what jacket you are talking about. I can fit multiple Patagonia Houdinis in the Rapid and still carry a bottle. I paid $95 CDN for the Houdini. Maybe consider grabbing one of those and sticking with the Rapid?

As others have echoed, at some point a hip pack loses all utility when you try to jam too much into it. At that point a strapped pack begins to make more sense.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

It has become a game for me to bring what I need and avoid the pack. My regular rain jacket rolls up to the size of a large water bottle, I put it in a plastic bag and strap it under my top tube. The Houdini is all the jacket I need most days. Also check out the Zefal Magnum 32oz bottle. Perfect for the Rapid pack.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I guess it depends what jacket you are talking about. I can fit multiple Patagonia Houdinis in the Rapid and still carry a bottle. I paid $95 CDN for the Houdini. Maybe consider grabbing one of those and sticking with the Rapid?
> 
> As others have echoed, at some point a hip pack loses all utility when you try to jam too much into it. At that point a strapped pack begins to make more sense.


Out of curiosity, how do you fit multiple Patagonia Houdinis jackets + second shirt, few bars, phone, keys and a bottle inside the Rapid Pack?

So far i like the Rapid Pack, just enough space for all the things i need with me for a short rides.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Muddy-Runs said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you fit multiple Patagonia Houdinis jackets + second shirt, few bars, phone, keys and a bottle inside the Rapid Pack?
> 
> So far i like the Rapid Pack, just enough space for all the things i need with me for a short rides.


I don't know if you can. Presumably you wouldn't want to carry more than one jacket. I was just trying to make a point.

But I do know that the Rapid will hold one Patagonia jacket, a RaceFace medium weight long sleeve jersey, 2 cliff bars, my iPhone 8, my car keys and a bottle of G2, cuz I just checked. The jersey is the issue, but it's doable. It fits but its tight and may be uncomfortable after hours. Not sure about that.

In a worst case, one can always strap the jacket onto the top tube, as suggested by Legbacon, the artist formerly known as Travis Bickle.

But to be clear, if volume is what one is after, the Rapid is not the pack. Then again, a hip pack of any variety is probably not the best choice.


----------



## rfxc (Oct 18, 2004)

mikesee said:


> I have both the Rapid and the Savu. Savu -- when loaded with anything close to what it can carry -- chokes you, even when cinched in tight.
> 
> Rapid, even at capacity, does not.
> 
> ...


If it's a black Savu you want to sell, I'm game. I'll PM you.


----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

mmmiles said:


> The Hot Laps is very basic - but in the end it has been very comfortable, and just barely holds all my kit for a long ride, pump, tube, bacon strips, wallet, keys, snack and phone. The Hot Laps is also no comparison to the Savu, but the bigger pack does comes with its own compromises.
> 
> What did you find better about the Rapid Pack? I assumed I could not get a pump in there, which is one reason I didn't try it.


You can fit a small pump in there if you really need to but I'd suggest sticking it on the frame.

FWIW I have both a Rapid pack and a camelback hydration pack. I use the rapid for 95% of my rides.

Bike:
Waterbottle in cage
Pump on cage bracket
Tube strapped to seat (spec bandit)
Co2 wrapped in tube
Spare chain length wrapped in tube
Spare links taped to brake hose
I also strap a shell jacket to the top tube if the weather looks iffy

Rapid Pack:
Cable ties
Digital pressure gauge
Multi tool (Topeak Alien)
Phone
Wallet
Keys
Nutrition bars/gels
2nd water bottle

I'm pretty sure I should carry a few more things but those are the items I've painfully realised I've needed at one point over my limited riding experience.

Longer rides 4+ hours, far from civilisation with limited phone reception, I'll take my hydration pack and add a first aid kit, snake bite kit, roll of gorilla tape.


----------



## Skelldify (May 10, 2013)

Great thread! I'm shopping for a hip pack, and these are two of my top 3. I've actually compared both in person, and I think I've decided on the Rapid Pack.

All I can add is that the Rapid Pack makes the Savu seem way over complicated. I can fit _almost_ everything I had in the Savu in the Rapid Pack, and it's a lot less bulky. The Rapid Pack doesn't hold two bottles, but if I need that much water, I'll bring a backpack because I'll need an extra layer as well.

Thanks for the great info!


----------

